# Không còn nghi ngờ gì nữa, đây chính là 10 kiểu tóc hot nhất trong mùa đông này!



## thuypham (3/12/18)

*Nếu bạn còn băn khoăn chưa biết chọn kiểu tóc gì để làm mới bản thân, hãy tham khảo ngay bài viết dưới đây, chắc chắn chúng sẽ giúp ích cho bạn.*

Mùa đông đến  là lúc thời tiết thay đổi, trang phục của bạn cũng cần thay đổi theo, vì thế, kiểu tóc của bạn sẽ không còn phù hợp nữa. Nếu bạn đang muốn đổi mới cho mái tóc của mình nhân dịp thu về, hãy tham khảo 10  kiểu tóc đẹp cho mùa thu chớm lạnh dưới đây nhé!

*1. Tóc dài xoăn sóng*
Kiểu tóc này dành riêng cho những cô nàng thích tóc dài yêu thích sự dịu dàng. Đây không phải là một kiểu tóc mới lạ, nhưng vẫn có sức hút riêng khiến ai cũng mê đắm, đặc biệt là các đấng mày râu.

_

_
_Tóc dài xoăn sóng nước đẹp tự nhiên phong cách hàn quốc đang là xu hướng thịnh hành hiện nay được các cô nàng hot girl yêu thích lựa chọn cho phong cách của bản thân._​
Với những lọn tóc dài được tạo xoăn nhẹ nhàng ôm lấy khuôn mặt giúp các nàng trở nên quyến rũ sành điệu hơn bao giờ hết, hơn nữa kiểu tóc này phù hợp với hầu hết các khuôn mặt khác nhau. Nếu bạn đang muốn tìm một kiểu tóc đẹp làm mới phong cách của bản thân thì ngần ngại gì mà không chọn cho mình kiểu tóc dài xoăn sóng nước hàn quốc này nhỉ.

_

_
_Yoona của SNSD là một fan của kiểu tóc này._​
*2. Tóc ngang vai duỗi cụp*
Tóc ngắn ngang vai dường như không hề xa lạ với phái đẹp và là kiểu tóc được các nàng chọn nhiều nhất. Kiểu tóc này đã giữ độ hot liên tục từ 2 năm đổ lại đây và dường như chưa có dấu hiệu giảm nhiệt.

_

_
_Tóc ngang là một lựa chọn tối ưu cho những bạn có khuôn mặt tròn hơi to vì phần tóc ôm cúp dễ dàng che đi phần nào diện tích trên mặt._

_

_
_Kiểu tóc ngang vai dù được uốn nhẹ mang lại vẻ ngoài trẻ trung, thời thượng nhưng vô cùng duyên dáng và nữ tính._​
*3. Tóc dài suôn thẳng*
Kiểu tóc thẳng mượt mà tự nhiên truyền thống sẽ là lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho những cô nàng yêu mến vẻ đẹp tự nhiên. Đối với các cô nàng có gương mặt tròn, rẽ ngôi giữa hoặc 4-6, 3-7 sẽ giúp gương mặt thêm phần thanh tú hơn.

Với ưu điểm là không phải tạo kiểu, nên có thể giữ cho tóc tránh khỏi những hư tổn do hóa chất và nhiệt. Thứ 2, tóc thẳng không tốn thời gian nhiều của bạn, chỉ cần chải mượt những lọn tóc là có thể sẵn sàng bước ra ngoài rồi.

_

_
_Không quá màu mè, không cầu kì nhưng lại thích hợp với hầu hết những phong cách  khác nhau, chính vì lẽ đó đây là kiểu tóc luôn được các mĩ nhân Việt lại yêu thích đến thế._

_

_
_Phạm Hương cũng rời bỏ mái tóc xoăn quen thuộc, thay vào đó là mái tóc dài để thẳng tự nhiên._​
*4. Tóc bob*
Khá giống với kiểu tóc ngắn uốn cúp ngang vai, kiểu tóc này có độ dài ngắn hơn chỉ chấm ngang xương quai hàm. Bạn có thể cắt bằng, uốn cúp phần đuôi ôm lấy mặt hoặc tỉa nhẹ nhàng nhằm tăng vẻ phóng khoáng

Xu hướng tóc ngắn với đủ kiểu đầu bob hay lob cá tính đang trở thành tâm điểm cho phong cách trong thời gian gần đây khiến bất kỳ cô nàng nào cũng muốn cắt ngay mái tóc dài để theo kịp xu hướng.

_

_
_"Mốt" tóc này được Nhã Phương sử dụng trong vai nữ Hạ - Ngày ấy mình đã yêu_​
Nhẹ nhàng và rất đỗi giản đơn, thế nhưng kiểu tóc bob uốn cụp đuôi vẫn luôn chiếm được rất nhiều tình cảm của các cô gái. mẫu tóc này bắt đầu “bùng nổ” và trở thành xu hướng hot cho phái đẹp với hàng loạt cách tạo kiểu.

*5. Tóc xoăn bồng*

_

_
_Với mái tóc dài mỏng chính là kiểu tóc tuyệt vời nhất . Bởi Kiểu xoăn nhuyễn này sẽ làm tóc trông có độ dày, bồng bềnh hơn._
​Chỉ cần thực hiện một vài thao tác nhỏ với máy tạo kiểu là bạn đã có thể tự tin xuống phố, dù xõa tóc hay búi tóc đuôi ngựa cá tính. Rất thích hợp cho tiết thời mát mẻ hay bắt đầu se lạnh.

_

_
_Nhã Phương trong mái tóc màu hạt dẻ bồng bềnh tóc lên vẻ quý phái, quyến rũ._​
Có thể nói đây là kiểu tóc được cưng chiều nhất của các người đẹp trong showbiz Việt. Tóc xoăn kết hợp với rẽ ngôi giữa không khiến các kiều nữ của showbiz già đi, với những lọn tóc xõa bồng bềnh nó giúp các nàng tôn lên vẻ đẹp kiêu sa, quyến rũ của mình.

*6. Tóc tỉa nhiều tầng*
Kiểu tóc tỉa layer là kiểu tóc đã xuất hiện rất lâu với nhiều tàng tóc xếp chồng lên nhau tạo độ mềm mại bồng bềnh cho mái tóc nhưng gần đây được các hot girl cũng như sao Hàn Quốc lăng xê nhiệt tình tạo nên một cơn sốt mới trong xu hướng tóc.

_

_
_Bạn lưu ý, lớp tóc ngắn nhất nên tỉa dài tới khoảng cằm, còn lớp dài thì nên để như độ dài vốn có của tóc bạn._

_

_
_Kiểu tóc này rất được các nghệ sĩ Hàn Quốc ưu chuộng._​
Tóc tỉa nhiều tầng giúp bạn che đi nét bầu bĩnh của khuôn mặt. Hãy để những lọn tóc của bạn trông thật tự nhiên với một chút ngắn, một chút dài, một chút lửng khá lộn xộn để tôn lên nét thanh thoát của gương mặt.

*7. Tóc xoăn đuôi tự nhiên*

_

_
_Một chút gợn sóng cho phần đuôi tóc sẽ khiến mái tóc bạn trở nên đẹp hơn rất nhiều. Kiểu tóc này được uốn xoăn ở phần đuôi sao cho tự nhiên nhất._

_

_
_Thích hợp diện ở mọi hoàn cảnh như đi học, đi chơi, đi làm hay dự tiệc đều được.  Điểm khác biệt của kiểu tóc này là phần tóc xoăn ở đuôi tóc nhẹ nhàng và thậm chí là nhìn trông rất tự nhiên giúp tôn lên đường nét thanh tú của gương mặt_​
*8. Tóc xoăn ngang vai*
Hiện nay xu hướng tóc ngang vai trở nên phổ biến hơn hẳn. Tóc xoăn ngang vai được bắt nguồn từ xứ sở kim chi và trở nên được yêu thích. Đến nay vẫn chưa hề có xu hướng hạ nhiệt, đặc biệt là mùa đông năm nay.

_

_
_Mái tóc này phù hợp với nhiều dáng gương mặt khác nhau. Chúng mang lại cho bạn gái sự nhẹ nhàng, tinh tế nhưng cũng không kém phần trẻ trung và cá tính._

_

_
_Kiểu tóc xoăn ngang vai thình hành hiện đang là xu hướng mới không chỉ với giới trẻ mà còn với cả những ai ở độ tưởi trung niên. Thay vì để tóc dài thì giờ đây tóc ngắn ngang vai lại đang lên ngôi trong giới thời trang tóc._​
*9. Tóc ngắn uốn xoăn*
Bạn là những cô nàng cá tính - muốn để kiểu tóc ngắn thì đây là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất. Kiểu tóc này có độ ngắn vừa phải, không mạnh mẽ, nổi loạn như tomboy nhưng lại “thừa sức” khiến bạn khác lạ một cách “ngoạn mục”.




_Mang biểu tượng của vẻ đẹp thời trang, đậm chất phong cách trẻ trung, cá tính kiểu tóc ngắn uốn xoăn này đang có thu hút đông đảo các bạn gái hiện nay._
​Với kiểu tóc này, bạn sẽ trông hoàn hảo hơn nếu highlight cho mái tóc với những màu có tông sáng như xám khói hay màu hạt dẻ

_

_
_Một chút "phá cách" từ kiểu tóc nhuộm màu hạt dẻ hay xám khói ngắn ngang vai khiến bạn thêm sành điệu, cá tính hơn._
​*10. Tóc xoăn xù mì*
Đây là kiểu tóc xuất hiện từ những năm 80, tuy nhiên cho đến nay thì chúng vẫn chưa hạ nhiệt và đặc biệt trở nên hot khi mùa đông đến. Khi đánh rối còn có thể che đi khuyết điểm gương mặt của những nàng mặt vuông, mặt tròn nữa đấy. Kiểu tóc xoăn tít như sợi mì này bạn có thể thực hiện trên cả tóc ngắn, ngang vai hoặc tóc dài.

_

_
_Với kiểu tóc này, sẽ làm bạn nổi bật kể cả khi tóc ngắn ..._




_...ngang vai_

_

_
_... hay cả dài qua lưng_​
Trên đây là tổng hợp những kiểu tóc hứa hẹn sẽ dẫn đầu xu hướng tóc mùa thu đông năm nay. Hi vọng có thể giúp các nàng có thêm nhiều gợi ý mới để thay đổi kiểu tóc của bản thân thêm phần cuốn hút, trẻ trung, tự tin thể hiện cá tính riêng.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

